# 3 Microphones.... one to choose.



## lulgje (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am looking into these 3 microphones, unfortunately I can only afford one of them.
They're in the same price range.


BOCK 151

MANLEY REFERENCE CARDIOID MIC

NEUMANN M147

I want to use it as a to go mic for everything (vox, winds, gtr, str).

Any opinions on these?
Anybody have experienced any of them?

=o


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Lulgje,

I would go with Neumann - tried and trusted - I've used the U87 for a variety of purposes from mezzo-soprano to acoustic guitar to woodwind. Each time I am impressed with the clarity and presence of this wonderful mic. I'd even humbly put forth the idea of getting the Neumann U87 instead of the M147 since they're around the same price point. It is very easy to find Neumann U87s on eBay for 2200-2700 USD.

Good luck in your purchase.


----------



## tripit (Dec 23, 2010)

I've used the Bock 251 and Manley Gold Reference - both excellent tube mics, but not the 151 or the Reference. But both companies make great mics. The 251 is in the top of great mics I've used (and I've worked with a lot of the great classics)

You might want to look at the Brauner Valvet or Phanthera. They run in the 2 to 2.5k range. I've only heard the Valvet in a mic shoot out, never worked with it. But I was impressed by what I heard. I remember it stood out in the group and was in the top 2 or 3 of a huge shoot out between myself and my buddy who was doing the shoot out. 
I've also used the Brauner VMa for vocals on a record - which is much more expensive and an amazing mic.

If I were in your shoes, I would check out something like the Brauner. I own a wonderful vintage U87 (among others) and it's a great all around mic, but it doesn't come close to the detail and openness of good tube mic. The U87 typically have a nice low mid thing going on, which is why they work really well with a lot of male vocals. They can also be great on certain electric guitars, but I wouldn't reach for it for female vocals or acoustic strings.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## veetguitar (Dec 23, 2010)

Brauner Vm1 cardoid only comes to mind. But around 3000€


----------



## lulgje (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you for your input guys.

I have ato agree on the Neumann opinions. I do feel that the Neumann mics are a bit overpriced.

The Valvet..... definitely an amazing mic, but for some reason I have a thing for the Bock.... at this level it must be the green color of its body....

At this point and based on the feedback I should really consider the Bock 251, out of my price range at the moment. However, it looks like that's the way to go.

If anyone feels like sharing any other thoughts please feel free to do so, I really appreciate it!

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 25, 2010)

lulgje @ Sat Dec 25 said:


> If anyone feels like sharing any other thoughts please feel free to do so, I really appreciate it!



Why a LDC?


----------



## wst3 (Dec 26, 2010)

Random thoughts...

If I were going to buy one Neumann LDC it would be the TLM167, the U-67 is the closest thing to a desert island microphone in my experience, and the updated version is really close. Not sure how it fits into your price range though.

I love all the Soundelux and Bock microphones I've used. Pretty sure you can't go wrong with one, but as an "only one" purchase I'm not sure which one I'd go for. I would certainly audition them all if I could.

I know I will be in the minority here, but I am not a big fan of the Manley Reference microphones - I have very limited experience with them, but they just never seemed to fit the applications, or perhaps my expectations.

No matter what, you will have fun, learn a lot, and end up with a good microphone!


----------



## lulgje (Dec 26, 2010)

wst3 @ 26/12/2010 said:


> Random thoughts...
> 
> If I were going to buy one Neumann LDC it would be the TLM167, the U-67 is the closest thing to a desert island microphone in my experience, and the updated version is really close. Not sure how it fits into your price range though.
> 
> ...




wst3:

thanks for the thoughts.

I know this is not a simple choice, because there are a lot of variables involved, but this is what I am wondering now. Do I spend some extra money and get the 251 (multi pattern) or stick with the 151 (cardioid only).

I am i film music and would be using this as an overall mic for vox, ac. gtr, winds and such.

if i had to ask you, pick one mic in between Bock 151 and Bock 251, which one you'd go for?


----------



## wst3 (Dec 27, 2010)

lulgje @ Sun Dec 26 said:


> I know this is not a simple choice, because there are a lot of variables involved, but this is what I am wondering now. Do I spend some extra money and get the 251 (multi pattern) or stick with the 151 (cardioid only).
> 
> I am i film music and would be using this as an overall mic for vox, ac. gtr, winds and such.
> 
> if i had to ask you, pick one mic in between Bock 151 and Bock 251, which one you'd go for?



You certainly simplified things a bit!

IF you have a room where capturing the tone of the room would be beneficial, OR, if you regularly work in rooms where this is true then get the multi-pattern version - both omni-directional and bi-directional patterns can add tremendous, and very interesting details to a recording.

IF, on the other hand, you'd just as soon make the spaces where you record disappear, OR, you prefer to get the microphone close so that the direct sound dominates the recording, save a couple of bucks and get the cardiord version.

Me? I'd still be tempted to get the multi-pattern version simply because the optimist in me would believe that even if I did not have a great recording space today I would in the future.

But that's a stretch<G>...


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Soundelux ELUX 251 which is the same as the Bock 251. David Bock was originally in partnership with Soundelux when he first copied the mic from a Telefunken ELAM 251. After the association with Soundelux ended he took the ELUX 251 and simply renamed it the Bock 251. I had a pair of them but sold one when it seemed I never ended up using them in stereo pairs for my application. 

Good mic with lots of uses. wst3 is totally correct in that room will most likely dictate the polar pattern(s) to use. 

The whole purpose of using cardioid is to limit the effect of the room. It may come down to how much money you want to spend now. 

The great thing about buying hardware is that you can always get some money back when you sell it. You might want to take a look at resale prices on the 251 compared to the 151 and then decide if you are in a position to keep it forever and intend to use it in many circumstances. If you want to keep it forever and have the room now or you think you will be using it in a room that will allow for omni, figure 8 and hyper-cardioid patterns (and have the available cash) go for the 251. 

I'm also in total agreement with Hannes_F regarding the smallest capsule and omni in order to get the most 'realistic' recording. However room acoustics and artistic direction do trump all other considerations. 

.


----------



## lulgje (Dec 28, 2010)

[quote:46ac6b3232="Jack Weaver @ 27/12/2010, 08:51"]I have a Soundelux ELUX 251 which is the same as the Bock 251. David Bock was originally in partnership with Soundelux when he first copied the mic from a Telefunken ELAM 251. After the association with Soundelux ended he took the ELUX 251 and simply renamed it the Bock 251. I had a pair of them but sold one when it seemed I never ended up using them in stereo pairs for my application. 

Good mic with lots of uses. wst3 is totally correct in that room will most likely dictate the polar pattern(s) to use. 

The whole purpose of using cardioid is to limit the effect of the room. It may come down to how much money you want to spend now. 

The great thing about buying hardware is that you can always get some money back when you sell it. You might want to take a look at resale prices on the 251 compared to the 151 and then decide if you are in a position to keep it forever and intend to use it in many circumstances. If you want to keep it forever and have the room now or you think you will be using it in a room that will allow for omni, figure 8 and hyper-cardioid patterns (and have the avaiò  ý   ÀÕ´  ý   ÀÖ  ý   À×W  ý   À×Á  ý   ÀÙh  ý   ÀÙr  ý   ÀÜ  ý   ÀÜR  ý   ÀÜ³  ý   ÀÝ5  ý   ÀÞ%  ý   ÀÞŠ  ý   ÀÞ¤  ý   Àßc  ý   ÀßÁ  ý   Àà>  ý   ÀàÏ  ý   Àá`  ý   Àäf  ý   Àä¶  ý   Àêž  ý   ÀêÞ  ý   Àñæ  ý   Àò   ý   Àô?  ý   Àõ  ý   Àø¹  ý   Àùe  ý   ÀúÊ  ý   Àúá  ý   Àûù  ý   Àü  ý


----------

